# Do you vape when...



## Rebel (27/8/15)

You sick or have a sore throat?

If so, what do you vape that is easy on the throat.


----------



## Lushen (27/8/15)

When I am sick, especially with the flu, I vape menthol.
It helps clear the sinuses, specificall VM tropical ice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (27/8/15)

pure pg , kills the bacteria & germs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

shabbar said:


> pure pg , kills the bacteria & germs




Where can i purchase pure pg


----------



## shabbar (27/8/15)

skyblue vaping or vapour mountain


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

shabbar said:


> skyblue vaping or vapour mountain



Thanks do you know the exact product from sky blue, i would like to order


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/15)

Also available from www.valleyvapour.co.za. some pharmacies stock it, depending on your area and how clued up they are. I recently had a massive cold. Just mixed up a batch of 6mg PG and it helped a lot. Maybe ask a diyer in your area to mix you some PG with nicotine quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks do you know the exact product from sky blue, i would like to order


Here you go: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-0-250ml

Also consider some nicotine to add: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-36-100ml

And some menthol concentrate, which they do not seem to have. Maybe the spearmint will work: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings/TFA-Flavours/TFA-Spearmint-10ml


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Andre said:


> Here you go: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-0-250ml
> 
> Also consider some nicotine to add: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-36-100ml
> 
> And some menthol concentrate, which they do not seem to have. Maybe the spearmint will work: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings/TFA-Flavours/TFA-Spearmint-10ml


The spearmint is quite strong. at 7% is burns on inhale but all in all it is a refreshing vape without feeling like your mouth took a visit to the arctic. I like to mix the spearmint at 3% with another flavour.

I did however vape the spearmint when i was sick and it did open up my sinuses nicely

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

Thanks to all.

I will try and get the items mentioned.

It really sucks when you receive vapemail (e-liquids) and your throat hurts.


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> I will try and get the items mentioned.
> 
> It really sucks when you receive vapemail (e-liquids) and your throat hurts.


Strepsils?


----------



## Riaz (27/8/15)

I most surely vape when im sick 

I always keep some menthol stashed away, which helps a lot when you sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (27/8/15)

Christos said:


> Strepsils?



how do you vape strepsils ?


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

shabbar said:


> how do you vape strepsils ?


Lol
I meant suck the strepsils.


----------



## Necris (27/8/15)

yup,as mentioned above,stick to menthol mixes.
currently got bronchitis,so lung hits are a nono


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

Strepsils dont help

I am looking for Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint.
Any idea of who has stock in the centurion area.


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> I will try and get the items mentioned.
> 
> It really sucks when you receive vapemail (e-liquids) and your throat hurts.



Do the pure PG thing. I've been doing it since I started vaping and I've never been sick since. Been almost a year and a half.

I know I've said this many times, but I will repeat it many times more.
PG kills germs and virusses.
I used to get flu every year as well as pneumonia twice a year. Since I started vaping in March 2014 I haven't been sick with either until currently. I don't put anything in the PG. I vape it just like that. For an hour every night.
I go through a 50ml pure PG every week and I use it only in my dripper with low ohm build. Works wonders.
PG also works for cold sores and I suspect it would work for infected wounds as well. Haven't had one in a long time, but will def try it out if I do 
PG is a miracle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Do the pure PG thing. I've been doing it since I started vaping and I've never been sick since. Been almost a year and a half.


Well, I took your advice. When I felt a cold coming on a few days ago, vaped 100PG with nic and a touch of menthol concentrate added. Stopped that cold in its tracks! Still vaping same to make dead sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

shabbar said:


> how do you vape strepsils ?


Lol
I meant suck the strepsils.


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

Creme


Andre said:


> Here you go: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-0-250ml
> 
> Also consider some nicotine to add: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-36-100ml
> 
> And some menthol concentrate, which they do not seem to have. Maybe the spearmint will work: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings/TFA-Flavours/TFA-Spearmint-10ml[/QUOT





Rebel said:


> Strepsils dont help
> 
> I am looking for Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint.
> Any idea of who has stock in the centurion area.


I think vape king has


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

If you are desperate mix some creme de menth with pg from sky blue in centurion


----------



## Mufasa (27/8/15)

Skyblue has the menthol. It is under the additives section of the DIY page and not under the flavour concentrates section. I use it and as their website says, use very little at a time as it is extremely strong.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

I apologise for the garbled post I am posting from my phone


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Here's an idea for a budding vendor to make a cold and flu vape juice. Or simply rebrand one of their killer menthols as the shoo flu


----------



## JW Flynn (27/8/15)

lol, apart from pure PG probably killing hte germs, it will probably kill you as well... lol... I can only think outch!!!


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> lol, apart from pure PG probably killing hte germs, it will probably kill you as well... lol... I can only think outch!!!


Why do you think pure PG would be harmful? Outside of the people that have a sensitivity to PG.
Ah, maybe you mean the throat hit? Actually not more than a 50/50 juice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JW Flynn (27/8/15)

that was exactly what I was talking about, hehe... nowadays i'm having difficulty with stuff more than 80 / 20 and 3mg nic... anything worse than that and I'm flying, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (11/9/15)

Rebel said:


> Strepsils dont help
> 
> I am looking for Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint.
> Any idea of who has stock in the centurion area.


Eciggies is your closest vendor, they will definitely have Qalactin Hypermint in stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (11/9/15)

Thank you but my throat is much better now.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/15)

Good to hear you feeling better @Rebel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/9/15)




----------

